# MASH on Netflix Streaming



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 5, 2015)

Overdue, imo, but the TV series Mash is now on Netflix streaming as of Feb. 1. For some reason, it's only the first five seasons. I'm guessing the other six seasons will eventually be added. That is the standard procedure with shows on streaming.

The Official List Of What 8217 s New On Netflix Streaming This February Decider Where To Stream TV Movies on Netflix Hulu Amazon Instant HBO Go


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 5, 2015)

Even though I've seen them all before, I will watch it again...I enjoyed the movie also, watched it at the drive in....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2015)

This outta be in the Netflix thread. I check it often to see who watched what. I'm just lucked out on seeing this thread.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Feb 5, 2015)

Mash sucked.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> This outta be in the Netflix thread. I check it often to see who watched what. I'm just lucked out on seeing this thread.



You can put it in there. But MASH on streaming deserved its own thread. I have the DVDs; but if I can't get something by a click, I don't tend to watch it so much.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 5, 2015)

Just sayin' I might not see recommendations on netflix since there is a thread for that already. But...whatever makes ya happy.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 5, 2015)

Self-indulgent, formulaic liberal crap.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 8, 2015)

Netflix dredging up old tv series to boost content, not a good sign.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 9, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Netflix dredging up old tv series to boost content, not a good sign.



No, this should have been offered long ago. What's not a 'good' per se is the many good popular movies that are not available on streaming.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 9, 2015)

I have been watching them...awesome.
And I do agree it was overdue.
Glad Netflix got the series.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 9, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I have been watching them...awesome.
> And I do agree it was overdue.
> Glad Netflix got the series.



I burnt out on them long ago...but I think it's good that the access is finally there for those who haven't.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 9, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I have been watching them...awesome.
> ...



It's been a few years since I saw any of them


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 2, 2015)

Seasons 6-11 recently added. All seasons on streaming now.


----------



## BlueGin (Apr 2, 2015)

Used to watch it with my mom back when it originally aired.

Much like The Big Bang Theory...the interaction of characters could be amusing ...but if I had to actually hang around any of them for long periods of time ... I would want to punch them in the face. Especially Hawkeye.

Bunch of assholes individually.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 3, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Used to watch it with my mom back when it originally aired.
> 
> Much like The Big Bang Theory...the interaction of characters could be amusing ...but if I had to actually hang around any of them for long periods of time ... I would want to punch them in the face. Especially Hawkeye.
> 
> Bunch of assholes individually.



Interesting take. I always thought they screwed over the Trapper character by not developing him.


----------



## BlueGin (Apr 3, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Used to watch it with my mom back when it originally aired.
> ...



Trapper was probably the one I liked the best...and probably for that reason.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 3, 2015)

Th earlier shows were more like the movie, after Stevenson left along with Rogers and several other original members, I found it less entertaining...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 25, 2016)

Took this quiz.

Got a 29 of 30.

The 'M.A.S.H' Characters Quiz


----------



## xband (Jul 25, 2016)

Loretta Swit was hot and one reason I watched it. The other reason was RADAR.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2016)

xband said:


> Loretta Swit was hot and one reason I watched it. The other reason was RADAR.




Did you take a shot every time the camera showed his deformed hand?


----------



## Blackrook (Jul 28, 2016)

One thing I like about MASH is its accurate and respectful portrayal of a Catholic priest character and Catholicism in general.  Most Hollywood comedies that portray Catholics do so from a hostile vantage point, so the humor tends to be more nasty than funny, and usually not true to life.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 21, 2016)

MASH removed a few months back; sucks.


----------

